# Thomas Brooks on ministers as soul-winners



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2020)

Beloved! the salvation of souls is that which should be first and most in a minister’s eye, and that which should always lie closest and warmest upon a minister’s heart. O sirs! our dear Lord Jesus was infinitely tender of the souls of men. ...

For more, see Thomas Brooks on ministers as soul-winners.

P.S. Fred preached a sermon on this subject a while back, which I linked to in a previous thread. In my estimation, there is too little emphasis on soul-winning and evangelism in modern Reformed circles.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------

